# Bombardier jw-70



## HillbillyMusher

I looked at a bombardier jw-70 today. he wasnt sure of the year, but around 1970, and when I googled for pics of a 1970 jw-70, I found one that looks identical to that one.

 Seems to be in real good shape. It was torn apart about 10 years ago and totally redone, and basically has sat since. The tracks are in pretty good shape, with only one rubber missing off the cleats. The blade on the front looks somewhat like what a snowblower would have, only in a much bigger form. It was offered to me for $7000.

Anyone on here have an idea what it would be worth, or any pros and cons for this machine. I am only looking at it with the idea of grooming sled dog trails to train my dogs.


----------



## timandkim

does it look like this one?


----------



## bombi2024

paint looks good you should try and get info from members boggie or pixie. They are bombardier genius's


----------



## BigAl RIP

Seems kinda high priced for something that has not been used in a while . I would be worried about neglect and lack of maintance over the years . Just my 2 cents ..


----------



## HillbillyMusher

Those are pics of the actual one. Thanks Tim and Kim for posting them for me!!! I woulda still been here tomorrow at this time trying to figure out how to do it


----------



## timandkim

no problem do you know where in the states that machine came up from would be cool if one of the members reconised it and could give you some history on it
tim


----------



## HillbillyMusher

A lot of the bills I seen from rebuilding it were from Niagra Falls NY.


----------



## timandkim

you got a point there al but i think it depends on where you live . price seems to be site specific , i  know of 2 bombi that sold for $9000, $10000 and a br 100 plus that sold for $10 500 .... and there 2 guys that live here that both want bombi but cant find one ...but a sw is a different animal ..........all very interesting almost as fun as operating sno cats


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I'm now a sw expert but the sw machines are tractors built like a tank intended to pull a lot of weight that blade looks a little large but impressive i don't think it's the tool for you you aere needing something geared aound snow like a snow trac bombie or a imp that way your not leaving deep tracks in the trail


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

The sprockets look a little worn in the photo?
 Hard to believe folks can't find a Bombi for sale, I see them all the time from the East Coast to the West and also here in Alaska. There is even one for sale in Georgia and another in Texas of all places.


----------



## timandkim

the problem is that texas and georgia is a long way from northern saskatchewan lol
Tim


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

Isn't everywhere a long way from Saskatchewan?


----------



## timandkim

sure seems that way when you order parts lol ....speeking of parts how many parts from a j5 would fit this machine ie diff , idlers , sprockets ect...


----------



## HillbillyMusher

I will have to make my decision on the machine tonight. I have taken the help from those that posted, and am weighing my options. something I didnt take into consideration was a weight issue, but it is a very good point! I dont want to buy something that isnt really what I want, just to buy it.

In true Saskatchewan spirit, I have waited until it is blowing snow, and -30 temps to find something I should have found long ago. Kind of like when I used to blow up my snowmobile engine every end of winter, and wait until the next January to rebuild it once it is -30 outside.


----------



## timandkim

hey that s how we operate i thought it was only us . before you make your decision go on that saftey one web site and look up the specs it will tell you what your foot print will be . that machine was designed for plowing side walks thats why it has rubber on the grousers .. your training trails are like ours we all want the most base possible to hold a sno hook .. if you break thru your base and chew your trail up you will either get hung up or create a soft rut to injur dogs in ... i dont know what to tell you cuz i dont know it all in fact ask my kids they ll tell you i dont know any thing ..this afternoon i broke thru a soft spot on a logging road were freezeing down only a foot or so deep but i was sure glad i had lots of track on the ground ....by the way if your bored you can come help me clean tracks before they freeze suppose to drop to minus thirty tonight so hopefully no more dropping thru the ice
tim


----------



## timandkim

hey hear is some more useless advice ........take into consideration the ground speed of the machine .....maintaining 20 or 30 miles of trail after work would not be fun at 10 miles a hour thats one thing that really sucks with our machine 
tim


----------



## HillbillyMusher

The ground speed on this is fairly high I think. He told me around 30 mph, but he could also be full of it, dont know. I usually groomed my trails around 12mph already, finding much faster caused snow to ball and leave lumps on my trail. I can handle 10mph if it is in a heated cab sitting somewhat normal. when I used to use the 4X4 truck to groom the trail with a round hay bale sitting flat side down, I just putted along and didnt mind it at all. Just can't use the truck once there is too much snow.

What to do what to do............................


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

here is food for thaught take a look at the snow trac's they use a varriator to steer and only put 6 tenths of a pound per square inch on the ground they won't rutt up your trail.when pulling a grooming attachment i think you will find all riggs will be limited to less than 15mph top speeds are for the road only.


----------



## sledder

I have an sw 48 that I groom trail with.  It is an ex sidewalk plow and the comments of others on weight etc. are very valid.  My unit has wider tracks than the stock which helps it float more.  In very deep snow it will 'fall off' the base of the trail and if I am pulling a drag it can struggle to find the base.  Without the wider tracks it has I could see that problem exacerbated. I find the key is when to pack with only the machine and when to pull the drag.  If there is over a foot or so of snow I consider not taking the drag.  I think that the jw with its weight and narrow track may have the same issues so if you are into windblown snow or deep snow you may find that you can't pull the drag on the first go round the trails.

I just replaced some of the tires and a sprocket and dropped $900 for just those parts so be very careful on the condition of tracks and tires.

We have a plow up front and it is great for plowing snow but the plow does not lift up very high so in deep snow for grooming it can be a hinderance.  I think if I change the hydraulic cylinder to one with a shorter stroke that might assist.

Good luck fellow musher guy!!  Winter is upon us in Saskatchewan!!


----------



## timandkim

hey sledder where are you from in saskatchewan


----------



## HillbillyMusher

I took the advice that was posted, and decided it was not the maching for what I want. Still looking for a snowcat to groom my trails. Santa, all I want for christmas is a snowcat I can use to groom my sled dog trails with.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

HillbillyMusher said:


> I took the advice that was posted, and decided it was not the maching for what I want. Still looking for a snowcat to groom my trails. Santa, all I want for christmas is a snowcat I can use to groom my sled dog trails with.


 I'm guessing you have some small trails to groom i would look for a snow trac bombie br100 or an imp they should do what you need the bombies and br100's have a terable ride no cup holders needed i don't know about the imp snow tracs ride nice finding one that dosn't need a rebuild can be tough but they are out there


----------



## sledder

Hey Hillbilly musher....over here in Meadow Lake (answer location there for Tim) I have put in the word to the local snow machine club that if they want to sell their bombi that I betcha I could find a buyer for them.  Apparently more and more of the aging club members are spending more time in the sunny south over winter and grooming is less important than it once was.   Who knows, maybe it will become available if I keep pushing.  The starter motor on mine is undergoing a rebuild and I hope to get things back fully operational for the next snow storm as we are 4 inches and hoping for more.  Still training the hounds with mule but will switch to snow machine or sled soon....  New baby due on tuesday, momma says I can run the team in the afternoon!!


----------



## timandkim

hey good luck with the new baby hope all goes well if that hillbilly isnt interested in that bombi let me know i dont mind comeing to meadow lake for a sno cat lol that where we bought our muskeg carrier .. 
Tim


----------



## Mark Y

Hi  I have a Bombardier JW74 for sale in southern Ontario. Has been reworked with a Ford 250cid in line six engine and auto trans. Has a 5 foot blade to clear snow. I am asking $4200.  I t is advertised on Kijiji, Owen Sound with a link to YouTube so you can see it running. New to this Forum.


----------



## sleddogracer

a lot of us dog sledding people looking for the same type of trail groomer - hard to find something suitable when most of the budget goes for dog food - lol


----------



## undy

Hi Mark,

Welcome to the forum.  You probably should consider starting a thread specific to your hunt.  I clicked on this one and noticed it was from a few years back.  I almost didn't bother to read it all the way through.  Somebody might miss your ad.

Cheers,
Paul

Sleddogracer,
Glad to hear you've got your priorities straight.  I'd feed my dogs first too, if it came down to it, and I don't even rely on their useless arses to haul mine around!


----------



## Mark Y

Thanks Paul
I don't really understand the Forums system and terminology.  I will have to do some reading and THEN post my info on the Bombardier.

Thanks again
Mark


----------



## undy

Mark,

No worries.  It's easy enough.

Once you're in the appropriate forum section (Classifieds), just click on the "New Thread" button, and then enter a Title and the body of your post.  Then click on "Submit New Thread" and you're done.

I wasn't complaining about how you'd done it.  It just might get seen easier.

Paul


----------

